# schauen ob ein string leer ist



## ska3k (30. Aug 2008)

Ich hatte ein kleines Prog mit Hilfe von Swing geschrieben:


```
[...]

if (txt_cover.getText() != "") {
  ...
}

[...]
```

Kann man so überprüfen ob ein String leer ist? Auch wenn ich nix in den String eingebe, führt er die Anwendung in der if-Schlefe aus.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## maki (30. Aug 2008)

Strings sind Objekte und Objekte vergleicht man mit equals().


----------



## ska3k (30. Aug 2008)

Also so hier?

if (txt_cover.equals(""))



\\Klappt, vielen Dank


----------



## ARadauer (30. Aug 2008)

falls der string mal null sein könnte, war das zu empfehlen:


```
if(s!=null && s.length()>0){
			
		}
```


----------



## Loep (30. Aug 2008)

Was spricht gegen

```
if (txt_cover.getText().isEmpty()) {
  ...
}
```

Es sei denn, es soll ein Java 6 sein?


----------

